# Enterprise Double Bike Carrier - Anyone Tried?



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm looking for the right solution to carrying the bikes while camping. I'm a bit hesitant to have the bikes hanging off the back with some of the stories that I've heard about hitches or bike carriers failing. I found an interesting carrier that Target sells which carries two bikes and mounts on the drawbar itself.

Has anyone tried one of this with an Equalizer hitch and did they have any issues with clearance on the tongue jack or any other part of the hitch for that matter?










Target is selling it online for $99. 
Enterprise Double Bike Carrier at Target

Thanks


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be concerned about space between your truck and trailer. When you turn will this get pinched between the two? From the picture I can't tell how much room it needs to attach to the hitch, but it looks like it will be a tight fit.

Have you thought about a roof rack for your Tahoe? If you go that route I would recomend spending the extra money for a quality name brand. If you get the cheap ones that are difficult to get the bike in and out you may have a bike tumble off your truck damaging your truck, or your bike.

I had the same problem, we bought comforters at Goodwill and I would wrap the bikes up and put them in the bunk house. It worked without any issues. (I did have to carry a hitch rack if I wanted to go on a ride that did not start at the camp ground.)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I just installed a three bike rack system on my TT. It's a "top pop rail" system, Just google it. A little pricey but a great system. It mounts on the "A" frame so there is no need for a welded hitch on the back of the TT. It can go from TT to a 5er or the back of a TV (with the right attachments).








Has for the turning radis. not a problem. although with the Hensley, it does give me a extra foot between the TV and TT.


----------



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, as luck would have it, the Yakima rack that I have for my Subaru has the same mounting brackets as what the Tahoe uses. I was able to use that this past week for a 3 day trip by putting two bikes on top of the Tahoe and two inside. Putting the bikes on top was something of a circus balancing act, I could have sold tickets.

I took a closer look at the clearance on the back with the trailer hooked up and I really don't think the Enterprise carrier I was looking at will work, besides, once I have it mounted there is no longer any way I could get the rear gate open, even without bikes on it, and once the bikes are on I doubt I could get the glass open.

I think I'm going to end up with all 4 bikes on top and just resign myself to the fact that I'll always be the one loading and unloading them.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

jtarby said:


> Thanks for the comments, as luck would have it, the Yakima rack that I have for my Subaru has the same mounting brackets as what the Tahoe uses. I was able to use that this past week for a 3 day trip by putting two bikes on top of the Tahoe and two inside. Putting the bikes on top was something of a circus balancing act, I could have sold tickets.
> 
> I took a closer look at the clearance on the back with the trailer hooked up and I really don't think the Enterprise carrier I was looking at will work, besides, once I have it mounted there is no longer any way I could get the rear gate open, even without bikes on it, and once the bikes are on I doubt I could get the glass open.
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with all 4 bikes on top and just resign myself to the fact that I'll always be the one loading and unloading them.


I built an "above the propane tanks" bike carrier similar to the top pop rails at a fraction of the cost. I used one inch square tubing and angle iron to build a platform above the tanks. Then I used three Swagman locking roof rack trays (about $35 each) on top of the platform It holds three bikes and they do not move, when in place-much easier to load and unload than a roof rack on TV. I cannot open the hatch on my Durango with the bike rack in place, but that is OK-I simply load the hatch before I hitch up. I can turn as tight as I want when parking the TT without even coming close to pinching the bikes.

Kycamper
2008 21 RS LE
2006 durango with Hemi and 4.92


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

kycamper said:


> I built an "above the propane tanks" bike carrier similar to the top pop rails at a fraction of the cost. I used one inch square tubing and angle iron to build a platform above the tanks. Then I used three Swagman locking roof rack trays (about $35 each) on top of the platform It holds three bikes and they do not move, when in place-much easier to load and unload than a roof rack on TV. I cannot open the hatch on my Durango with the bike rack in place, but that is OK-I simply load the hatch before I hitch up. I can turn as tight as I want when parking the TT without even coming close to pinching the bikes.
> 
> Kycamper
> 2008 21 RS LE
> 2006 durango with Hemi and 4.92


I'd likt see pics of that setup...


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

LostHighway said:


> I built an "above the propane tanks" bike carrier similar to the top pop rails at a fraction of the cost. I used one inch square tubing and angle iron to build a platform above the tanks. Then I used three Swagman locking roof rack trays (about $35 each) on top of the platform It holds three bikes and they do not move, when in place-much easier to load and unload than a roof rack on TV. I cannot open the hatch on my Durango with the bike rack in place, but that is OK-I simply load the hatch before I hitch up. I can turn as tight as I want when parking the TT without even coming close to pinching the bikes.
> 
> Kycamper
> 2008 21 RS LE
> 2006 durango with Hemi and 4.92


I'd likt see pics of that setup...
[/quote]

I just posted them to the modifications gallery-I do not know how to link to this or their file name, but if you search on photos entered today 7/6, you should find them. If you can link them, please do as others may wish to see them. UNFORTUNATELY, MY PICTURES DO NOT SHOW THE UPRIGHT AT THE TONGUE JACK, THAT IS UBOLTED TO THE TONGUE JACK, SITS ON TOP OF ONE OF THE BOLT HEADS HOLDING THE TONGUE JACK IN PLACE, AND ATTACHED TO THE FRONTMOST HORIZONTAL SUPPORT OF THE BIKE TRAY-YOU MAY BE ABLE TO SEE THIS ON PICTURE 11 (the one on my old TT)--It is enclosed in foam pipe insulation and has RUDOLPH spelled on the foam. I HIGHLY recommend wrapping ALL parts that you could hit your head ob with heavy duty foam insulation from HD. Evidently you can cut and bruise your head while hitching and unhitching-although I do NOT know how I know that -memory loss from a concussion, I think


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Link to kycampers pictures http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10056. James


----------

